# Critique for a possible buy



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

white horse in a blizzard? No photo attached....


----------



## Horsealot (Apr 29, 2012)

Does this one work?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Umm.. No...


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Elana said:


> Umm.. No...


I can see the pic.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Horsealot said:


> Does this one work?


No it doesn't, you need a pic like this:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I can see it now.. but you need a more flattering pose. You really do not want a critique of a horse based on the photo you posted. It would not be a fiar critique.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Elana said:


> I can see it now.. but you need a more flattering pose. You really do not want a critique of a horse based on the photo you posted. It would not be a fiar critique.


What she said^. Guys if you want a FAIR and ACCURATE critique, PLEASE take the extra 10 minutes it take to get your horse clean, and set up square with the help of someone holding the horse out of camera range.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

^just saying, many of the people posting critiques (op included) are posting possible buys. Which means they may not have 'perfect' pictures of the horse in question. Just sayin' it's nothing to get huffy about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsealot (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't take better pictures of the horse because this is the only one the owners took of him. I don't own a camera. I'm sorry that it's not a good enough picture to critique. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I realize this is a possible purchase.. which is all the more reason to want to be fair (I really CAN spell that word.. I am a lousy typist). 

I never have understood why a seller takes bad photos of a horse for sale.. which is exactly what the OP is dealing with here.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Horsealot said:


> I can't take better pictures of the horse because this is the only one the owners took of him. I don't own a camera. I'm sorry that it's not a good enough picture to critique.
> Thank you for your time.


That is when you email the owner and say "I'm interested in him, but can I get better pictures of him? More of a side shot so that I can see him a little better? Thanks!"


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

even though its not a good photo.. he looks pretty stout, he has no glaring problems in front legs, cannot see hind legs , the angle of the shot makes his neck look long and hind end weak. . if he is not cow hocked, and walks straight and has a decent butt and if he is priced fair ?


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

Little small on the but. Little long neck. His back legs look off but may be the picture. 

 keep looking unless he is so cheap u can't pass him up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsealot (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I called the owners and they decided to raise his price. I'm going to pass him up because he's not even broke yet. He's a grade stud so I don't know why they want $2,000 for him.


----------

